# Font size for T-shirt ?



## cmykray (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello everyone, 
I'm starting off a T-shirt company atm, but not sure what's the at least font size for T-shirt?

Thank you !


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

There isn't a one size fits all size. It totally depends on the word length, font choice (72pt can vary a lot between some fonts), and desired effect (sometimes small is appropriate, sometimes not). Just print the text on a piece of paper and hold it up to a blank shirt.


----------



## cmykray (Oct 18, 2007)

................


----------

